# Any one have a dart firing Taser?



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

This is the Taser I'm looking to add to my collection of training tools.
It's 50k volts. I believe fires at least 15'.
Tasers now used compressed CO2, not explosive charges to fire electric prongs.
http://www.defenseproducts101.com/tasers.html

From what I read there's really no difference between this Taser and other single shot Tasers currently use by LEOs. 
There are no laws in Florida restricting Taser voltage yet. 
There's a triple shot Taser, for $1800.00, but I will hold off for now on that fun.

Any other private citizens here own a dart firing Taser?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

It's the same base model. The only real difference between civilian Tasers and LEO Tasers are in the cartridges and energy cycle time. There are LEO cartridges available that can go up to 35ft. The civilian model C2 also shocks for 30 seconds to allow for someone to flee. LEO models only shock for 5.

Get the X26 the M26 is old and outdated. Its also a brick and huge. It has been only in the past year or so that Taser has begun to sell a civilian equivalent of the M26 and X26.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Can you get "good hits" while standing on one foot balancing on an exercise ball - shooting one handed while down two pints of blood and being hit in the back with the taser?? That will be one worth videotaping!


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I dont know if he can take it 2 pints low of blood , But I really feel for his training dummy out there, Im gonna have to find some humane group to hassel him for the punishment that poor thing has to take from Capt Ron,, L. O. L. Good luck with the new Elect Tool, , ole Carver


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I dont know if he can take it 2 pints low of blood, But I really feel for his training dummy out there, Im gonna have to find some humane group to hassel him for the punishment that poor thing has to take from Capt Ron,, L. O. L. Good luck with the new Elect Tool,


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Can you get "good hits" while standing on one foot balancing on an exercise ball - shooting one handed while down two pints of blood and being hit in the back with the taser?? That will be one worth videotaping!


I'll go three pints and you got a bet!


----------

